# Watermarking on IPad?



## ChrstopherHowie (Jan 24, 2019)

Is it possible to attach a watermark to photos processed on Lightroom Mobile? I have figured it out on Lightroom Classic but can find no way to do it on CC or mobile.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum!

You can on the CC mobile apps, but only a simple text watermark. For image watermarks, I've been using iWatermark.


----------



## ChrstopherHowie (Jan 25, 2019)

Victoria, Thank you. i just downloaded IWatermark. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## tomokc (Feb 12, 2019)

Victoria (et al): I'm considering having a signature logo created through PhotoLogo (Photologo - Photography Logo Watermarking Made Beautiful Again). A friend of mind did and his looks great. Do you know if it will import through iWatermark as suggested above? Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, I have one made by them! Love it! And yes, works fine with iWatermark.


----------

